# Celsius WG... What to mix with?



## Gboyet93 (Apr 30, 2017)

I just picked up some Celsius WG, what should I mix it with? MSO, 2-4D, etc... Typically I spray MSMA, 2,4D, and a little Dawn. I have 1 acre of Bermuda and it is 90% weed free.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Absolutely nothing, unless you have nutsedge. Then you might tank mix some sedgehammer, image, or similar product.


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

Some NIS if it's over 90°, MSO if under. That's about it.


----------



## Jgolf67 (Apr 27, 2018)

What are you trying to kill that your previous mix did not address? The only reason I ask is the MSMA + 2,4D combo has arguably the cheapest per app cost and one of the widest range of weeds controlled.


----------



## Gboyet93 (Apr 30, 2017)

I agree, the MSMA combo is superb!! I have used that could combo for several years. Basically, I just want to try something different, and figured Celsius would be a good change of pace.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Gboyet93 said:


> ...and figured Celsius would be a good change of pace.


And arguably safer to spray in high temps. :thumbsup:


----------



## RandyMan (May 17, 2018)

Just curious.What is some of the weeds in the 10 %? With just 10 % i am guessing this will be a spot treat?


----------



## Gboyet93 (Apr 30, 2017)

I have noticed a little clover beginning to pop up in random patches. Patches only about the size of a basketball. I had planned to spray the entire yard to kill anything I haven't spotted yet, or prevent additional weeds. Is that not a good plan? I figured if I were to spray the entire lawn, then that would carry me into the fall.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Gboyet93 said:


> I have noticed a little clover beginning to pop up in random patches. Patches only about the size of a basketball. I had planned to spray the entire yard to kill anything I haven't spotted yet, or prevent additional weeds. Is that not a good plan? I figured if I were to spray the entire lawn, then that would carry me into the fall.


Have you applied a Pre Emergent yet? I think you will get about a 30 day residual with a broadcast Celsius app which isn't a bad idea as it should take care of the majority of the weeds and then you can reassess your course of action after a few weeks.



RandyMan said:


> Just curious.What is some of the weeds in the 10 %? With just 10 % i am guessing this will be a spot treat?


The other 10% is mainly Sedges which you would need to get some Sedgehammer, Dismiss or Certainty to take care of those weeds.


----------



## Gboyet93 (Apr 30, 2017)

I applied a pre-emergent about 3 months ago and I have a little sulfentrazone I purchased at Walmart from February. It is only 1.6% sulfentrazone. If needed, I can grab some Sledgehammer locally. Now that you mentioned it, you are correct, about the sedges.


----------



## Gboyet93 (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Gboyet93 said:


> I applied a pre-emergent about 3 months ago and I have a little sulfentrazone I purchased at Walmart from February. It is only 1.6% sulfentrazone. If needed, I can grab some Sledgehammer locally. Now that you mentioned it, you are correct, about the sedges.


I'd honestly buy some dismiss and call it done.

Dismiss, Celsius and some surfactant and I honestly think that lights up literally 97 percent of stuff you don't want in Bermuda.

I do caution- watch the temps and watch your spot spraying for being too heavy.


----------



## Gboyet93 (Apr 30, 2017)

Sounds like a plan. I have a Stihl back pack sprayer. The sprayer is calculated to the best of my ability with teejet and teejet pressure check valve. I only use the stihl sprayer to spray the yard. I figure if my equipment is always consistent, then my only variable will be the chemicals, chemical percents, etc.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

Dismiss plus Celsius is an awesome combo, but Dismiss label states no surfactant should be used.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

jonthepain said:


> Dismiss plus Celsius is an awesome combo, but Dismiss label states no surfactant should be used.


It does, I've used a small amount when I've tank mixed before and saw no issues for what its worth. I don't however mix full power


----------



## Gboyet93 (Apr 30, 2017)

Next question??? What rate should I mix Dismiss and Celsius? Low, medium, or high? My opinion is middle rate for both??


----------



## Jgolf67 (Apr 27, 2018)

Gboyet93 said:


> Next question??? What rate should I mix Dismiss and Celsius? Low, medium, or high? My opinion is middle rate for both??


Depends, if you're not trying to achieve any residual control with the sulfentrazone, I would run it at 1/2 the low rate. I find a product called Q4 plus to be very effective on sedges. The high rate of product puts out sulfentrazone at very small amounts like less than 1 oz/A. I frequently roll my own Q4 to save money by mixing a 3 way + 3/4 rate Quin + 1/2 low rate of sulfentrazone. It is still very effective on sedges but not a high enough rate for residual control. Anytime I run celcius, its usually at the medium rate, (or low with MSO) and it seems to do everything I need at that level.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

I believe greendoc stated that he gets the same results with low rate dismiss + mso, as high rate dismiss + no surfactant.
For what it's worth, i run high rate celsius + low rate dismiss this time of year. But my climate and targeted weeds etc might not be yours.


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

I would be mixing it to kill certain things, not mixing to simply mix. You will discolor your bermuda with Dismiss in heat even without a surfactant. Celsius alone won't do that. If you need to kill sedges use the Dismiss. If you want to kill just about everything else, use the Celsius.


----------

